# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Orishigane Tanto By Louis Mills (pics)

## JohnD

Hi y'all,

Sorry I've been away for a while. I've been extreamly busy and still trying to catch up. 

Just wanted to share with y'all this nice tanto that Louis sent my way just last week. Very beautiful blade made of Louis Mills orishigane. About 9 1/2 inch nagasa with nice and active choji-midare hamon. Theblade is still in Louis inspection polish but you could clearly see some really cool hataraki that it has to offer. I really can't describe how cool it is so I'll let y'all make the call ok. 

Hope y'all like it.

----------

